# Battery cannot be identified



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2001)

Every time I boot up my Dell Inspiron 1501 I get the following message:

"Warning: The Battery cannot be identified. This system will be unable to charge this battery."

I haven't changed anything. All of the equipment is original and came with the laptop new.

I've been keeping it plugged in with the AC adaptor and it continues to work fine, but it has no battery life if I unplug.

Thanks for your help.

Doreen


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

make sure it's powered down and remove the battery for a few minutes, then reinstall and see if anything changes.

the batt may have come to the end of it's life.


----------



## repairapc (Jun 28, 2007)

There is a BIOS update available from Dell that is supposed to cure this problem.


----------



## matvez13 (Jun 14, 2008)

I had a similar problem on my Inspiron 1501. I remembered I turned off my computer abruptly the last time I used it. Afterwards, at booting, the computer wouldn't recongnize my battery and gave the following message before any OS would load: 

WARNING: the battery cannot be identified. This system will be unable to charge the battery.

I solved the problem by using up my battery until the the screen would black out. Afterwards, I rebooted it (again without using AC adaptor) and the system warned me of low battery and to press F1. After pressing F1 I plugged the adaptor back and tried rebooting. The problem was solved


----------



## rscalvert (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info-Fix worked this time and hopefully no problems in the future. Appreciate the help!


----------

